# Grosser Rohrkolben(Lampenputzer) und Schilf



## baddie (28. März 2010)

Hi, 

ich habe vor meinen Teich an der Nordseite mit nem grossen "Folien"Beet zum Nachbarn abzuschirmen. In dieses Beet (Maße = 6m lang und 1m breit)  wollte ich Lampenputzer und/oder __ Schilf (das einheimische welches hier auch an jedem Weiher/See/Tümpel/Fluss zu sehen ist) pflanzen. 

Nun meine Frage : 

Schilf wuchert nun ja wie der Teufel und bildet ja auch Rhizome wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 
Reicht es wenn ich das Beet kpl. mit Teichfolie auskleide oder brauchts eine Rhizomsperre ? 
Das Beet selbest ist in direkter Nähe zum Teich aber nicht im Teich und auch nicht innerhalb der Teichfolie ,sondern wird eine eigene Folie erhalten und das Beet ist zum eigentlichen Teich dann auch mit Kantenstein abgetrennt so das man wunderbar sehen kann wenn sich die Wurzeln nach oben Ihren weg suchen.  

Vermehrt sich dieses Schilff nur über die Wurzel oder kann es durchaus passieren das ich irgendwann auf einmal auch am gegenüberliegenden Ufer Schilfwuchs habe obwohl ich die Wurzel im Zaum gehalten habe ? 

Bei meinem 1. Teich (Anfang/Mitte der 80er )habe ich nämlich erlebt das so ein Rhizom in eine Folienfalte gewachsen ist und diese auch durchstossen hat. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatte ich damals aber als armer Schüler auch auf die 0,5er Folie zurückgegriffen. 

Selbige Frage dann auch zum Grossen __ Rohrkolben. Rhizomesperre nötig oder nicht ? 

Mein Favorit wäre ja Schilf/Rohrkolben gemixt bzw. linke Hälfte Rohrkolben und andere Hälfte dann Schilf wenn da nicht diese bedenken wären das sich zumindestens das Schilf unkontrolliert verbreitet oder mir in den Teich wächst :?

Das Beet selber wird dann übrigens mit ner "leistungsarmen" Pumpe stetig mit Teichwasser versorgt und das ablaufende Wasser geht dann auch wieder zurück in den Teich. 

Was meint Ihr ? Rhizomsperre bei beiden Arten nötig oder reicht zumindestens beim Rohrkolben eine 1mm Folie ? Mischbepflanzung oder lieber doch nur Lampenputzer oder Schilf ? 

Gruß

Dirk 

anhja in der angehängten Skizze ist das Beet um das es sich handelt in blau gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Christine (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grosser  Rohrkolben(Lampenputzer) und  Schilf*

Hallo Dirk,

also für Schilf und den großen Rohrkolben wird Teichfolie wahrscheinlich kein Hindernis darstellen. Wenn Du auf die Pflanzen nicht verzichten möchtest, musst Du wohl stärkere Geschütze auffahren.

Hier mal ein bisschen *Anschauungsmaterial*.

Vielleicht solltest Du lieber auf ein paar hübsche __ Binsen oder __ Seggen ausweichen. Es gibt ja auch Nährstofffresser, die sich teichfolienfreundlicher verhalten.


----------



## baddie (28. März 2010)

*AW: Grosser  Rohrkolben(Lampenputzer) und  Schilf*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> also für Schilf und den großen Rohrkolben wird Teichfolie wahrscheinlich kein Hindernis darstellen. Wenn Du auf die Pflanzen nicht verzichten möchtest, musst Du wohl stärkere Geschütze auffahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Christine, 

hmmm war eigentlich nicht die Antwort welche ich erhofft hatte ...naja aber eigentlich hatte ich so eine Antwort erwartet 


Naja ich schau dann mal weiter und sage meiner Madame das sie sich was neues ausdenken muss.

Was die Nährstoffresserei angeht so füge ich noch hinzu das dieses Beet nicht als Nährstoffreduzierer gedacht war...auch wenn es natürlich ein schöner Nebeneffekt ist ...aber hauptsächlich wollten wir nen schönen hochwachsenden Sichtschutz zum Nachbarn schaffen und auch seinen "hässlichen" Zaun damit zeitweise verdecken 

Naja schaun mer mal. Muss ja kein Nassbeet (aber da wäre dann eben der schöne Nebeneffekt mit den Närstoffen  ) werden wenn sich da nichts finden lässt was min. 150cm hoch wird ,sehr dicht wächst und nicht Foliengefährlich ist.

Bin natürlich für jeden Tip dankbar welcher mir ein Frage kommende Pfanzen vorstellt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Plätscher (29. März 2010)

*AW: Grosser  Rohrkolben(Lampenputzer) und  Schilf*

Hallo Dirk,

warum setzt du nicht einfach Mörtelkübel mit Rohrkolben in den Graben. Die Kübel sind dick genug das der Rohrkoben sie nicht durchsticht und leich zu kontrollieren das er nicht ausbricht. 

zwischen Folie und Kübel kannst du dann auch noch __ Binsen __ Seggen, __ Schwertlilien usw. pflanzen und ferig ist deine grüne Sumpfhölle 

übrigens Schilf auch dann noch nicht verwenden, samt sich zu leich aus und ist dann schwierig zu entfernen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. März 2010)

*AW: Grosser  Rohrkolben(Lampenputzer) und  Schilf*

Hallo Dirk,
wir haben ein 250er Fertigteich-Becken gekauft bei 1,2,3... speziell für einen Rohrkolben.
Bild direkt nach Erstellung unserer Teiche im letzten Jahr, im Vordergrund siehst Du den 250er! Ränder wurden mit schön blühenden Stauden bestückt im Flachwasserbereich.
Bin selbst mal gespannt auf das Ergebnis in diesem Jahr


----------



## baddie (31. März 2010)

*AW: Grosser  Rohrkolben(Lampenputzer) und  Schilf*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> warum setzt du nicht einfach Mörtelkübel mit Rohrkolben in den Graben. Die Kübel sind dick genug das der Rohrkoben sie nicht durchsticht und leich zu kontrollieren das er nicht ausbricht.
> 
> ...




Hi, 

Mörtelkübel ? Grmpf warum in die Ferne schweifen wenn das gute ist so nah. Die Idee ist klasse und Material ist bereits gekauft 

Ich habe die rechteckigen genommen ...4 an der Zahl ...und nun werde ich mich mal durch den "Filterbau"bereich lesen. 
Ma schaun velleicht kann ich dem "Beet" nicht auch gleich noch nen säubernden Nebeneffekt beibringen 



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> wir haben ein 250er Fertigteich-Becken gekauft bei 1,2,3...



Yep habe ich auch an meinem bisherigen Teich im Einsatz.Diente bisher als "Filter" ,bevorzugte Heimat für meine Schwanenblumen,__ Froschlöffel und auch für die __ Frösche selber. 
Irgendwie hingen die lieber dort ab als im/am grossen Teich 
Dieser Fertigteich bekommt aber nun beim neuen teich sowohl nen neuen Standort als auch ne neue "Hauptfunktion" 

Gruß

Dirk


----------

